# Dogs you LOVE



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So as some of you may know, I am on a breeder quest to find a pup for next year. I've narrowed it down to two kennels and leaning towards one at the moment. I just wanted to share a picture of this GS I really like (and wish was mine ). I love love love his color and his head! Hopefully I'll be able to get a pup from one of this guy's litters! Anyone else have a GS you like, but don't own yourself? (Ahem, breeder stalkers!) Maybe a pic of your 'ideal' GS? Post your pic(s)!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is that Olymp Policia?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ghost Von Hausmeyer :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

My future puppy is coming from that bad boy.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Is that Olymp Policia?


yup!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Verivus said:


> yup!


What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> What a gorgeous dog!


Yeah, I wish I could say he's mine.  I'm a sucker for big heads and dark sables.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes I'am a breeder stalker. LOL here is a couple that I check on very often. 

- Euro Sport K9 (Ozzy)
- Spartanville (Puck)
- Kleinen Hain (Enzo)
- Germel Haus (Eli) ---> My Otto Grandpa
- Fox Vant Enclavehof (2nd in Nationals) <--- Amazing!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Verivus said:


> I just wanted to share a picture of this GS I really like (and wish was mine ). I love love love his color and his head! Hopefully I'll be able to get a pup from one of this guy's litters! Anyone else have a GS you like, but don't own yourself? (Ahem, breeder stalkers!) Maybe a pic of your 'ideal' GS? Post your pic(s)!


Is that a full grown dog or is he still young? He's nice looking but something about the proportion of his body compared to his head looks off. Maybe it's the angle of the camera and the way he's stacked?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Castlemaid:
> Is that Olymp Policia?
> yup!


Wow! According to his pedigree, he is 13 years old? And still producing?

Well, that makes me VERY happy because my boy's sire is of the same lines. Looking forward to a long, healthy life for him too!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Wow! According to his pedigree, he is 13 years old? And still producing?
> 
> Well, that makes me VERY happy because my boy's sire is of the same lines. Looking forward to a long, healthy life for him too!


Honestly I have no idea if he's still producing, but the kennel's website has him on the stud list and he isn't noted as retired. Maybe the website's not updated? I'm currently exchanging emails with the breeder, but she's a busy woman! IF he's still producing then you can bet I'll be one of the first on the waiting list. 

And Whiteshepherds, he's a fully grown male. It's probably the camera angle or the stack.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are SO many dogs I like it's really hard to pick just one, I couldn't even begin to start


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Is that a full grown dog or is he still young? He's nice looking but something about the proportion of his body compared to his head looks off. Maybe it's the angle of the camera and the way he's stacked?


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. He doesn't look very "German Shepherd" to me personally...maybe it's the shape of his head but he's not "pretty" to my eye. Don't anyone shoot me


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> there are SO many dogs I like it's really hard to pick just one, I couldn't even begin to start


Yah, I'm in the same boat. I don't think people want to see my list - it could go on forever!!!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm, a little bit of Congo, a little bit of Durbas... so many dogs, so little time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tobi von den Wölfen - German shepherd dog


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, beautiful dogs.  Another I like, Galant from Eurosport K9:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

atravis said:


> Hmm, a little bit of Congo, a little bit of Durbas... so many dogs, so little time.


 

OMG where are these handsome guys from?!?! very interested to check out the breeders (s) for these guys! You can PM me if that works!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OMG where are these handsome guys from?!?! very interested to check out the breeders (s) for these guys! You can PM me if that works!


Yeah, share! I especially love the GS in the first pic of yours. :wub:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

V Voodoo Hartis Bohemia.:wub:











SG Bosco von der Hagenmühle SchH3:wub:













*Frankie Anrebri* *SCHH3, IPO3, ZPS1, FH1, FPR1, ZVV1* *Kkl 1* :wub:










*Francesko Anrebri* *IPO3, ZVV1, FPR2,V* *Kkl 1* :wub: (He is a Frankie son.)








i


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> V Voodoo Hartis Bohemia.:wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I really love Bosco! :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, my favorite isn't a dog, but this is my favorite bitch. I don't think she's produced yet, as she's still young, but if I decide to go with a WGWL GSD, I definitely want a pup from her....

I can't get just her pics on here, but here's her page on her breeder's site. 
leina_gallery


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

these are some seriously handsome dogs. hubby wants to strangle everyone lol because i want another pup because of these pictures!!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> these are some seriously handsome dogs. hubby wants to strangle everyone lol because i want another pup because of these pictures!!!


LOL. My small pool of 2 breeders has just widened. I should have never started this thread. 

Bitches are just as welcome.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Verivus said:


> LOL. My small pool of 2 breeders has just widened. I should have never started this thread.
> 
> Bitches are just as welcome.


I just noticed you're in Tucson. That's RIGHT where the breeder I posted is at. I wish I was that close or I'd go visit her! If my mom would let me, I would have gone to see her already. lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Verivus said:


> LOL. My small pool of 2 breeders has just widened. I should have never started this thread.
> 
> Bitches are just as welcome.


 
i'm still sold on a breeder who frequents this board but i keep seeing other breeders i wouldnt have ANY issue going to for my next furry family member. They all have such great dogs, it may be hard to choose.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Well, my favorite isn't a dog, but this is my favorite bitch. I don't think she's produced yet, as she's still young, but if I decide to go with a WGWL GSD, I definitely want a pup from her....
> 
> I can't get just her pics on here, but here's her page on her breeder's site.
> leina_gallery


Those are West German Show Lines


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Those are West German Show Lines


Er, show. Sorry - the other breeder is WGWL. It was late. I need to get more sleep. *Facepalm*


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Verivus said:


> Yeah, share! I especially love the GS in the first pic of yours. :wub:


The first is Congo Vikar. Pretty sure he's still at Van Den Heuvel, but I have no clue if he's still studding or not. He'd be 14 if he was! 
http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/congo.html

The second is Durbas Schwedenschanzen, owned by Steve Lino at Von Linmarc.
http://www.vomlinmarc.com/html/ddr_german_shepherd_durbas.html



And Voodoo... such a drool worthy dog!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a dummy, here's my dream girl's pics. lol


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

atravis said:


> The first is Congo Vikar. Pretty sure he's still at Van Den Heuvel, but I have no clue if he's still studding or not. He'd be 14 if he was!
> German Shepherd dog Congo Vikar Van Den Heuvel K9 --503-985-3264
> 
> The second is Durbas Schwedenschanzen, owned by Steve Lino at Von Linmarc.
> ...


Congo Vikar is definitely still studding.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> these are some seriously handsome dogs. hubby wants to strangle everyone lol because i want another pup because of these pictures!!!


you know they are like tater chips, and you can't have just one. :blush:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I'm a dummy, here's my dream girl's pics. lol


Those are West German Show Lines too


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Verivus said:


> Congo Vikar is definitely still studding.


Live or frozen?!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Those are West German Show Lines too


It's the same girl, I just figured out how to get her pic on here instead of just the link.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Live or frozen?!


I'm not sure. The breeder did tell me she's planning on at least one Congo litter for 2011 though. Debating if I want to reserve a pup from that litter. xD

Konotashi, that kennel has some beautiful dogs! Leina's my favorite from them all.  I'm more of a working line person though.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I just love looking at this guy,

*Aron vom Poppitz*
from vom Banach K9


















Totally stole these pics from their site, please dont sue me


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Davey Benson said:


> you know they are like tater chips, and you can't have just one. :blush:


 
exactly! which is why my hubby wants to strangle people! he wants to wait till ALL the animals we have now die off and then go for a couple years WITHOUT dogs and/or cats. I told him he's insane and it'll never happen. lol


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

NORBO BEN JU :wild:




http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...64/norbobenju.jpg[/IMG][/URL] Uploaded with  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Klamari said:


> I just love looking at this guy,
> 
> *Aron vom Poppitz*
> from vom Banach K9
> ...


Aron is a neat dog! (And I'm not just saying that because he is Sirens sire.)


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Oh ya and my fav , the World Famous Car Rivie


He lives @
Dragon German Shepherd, 623-388-0494, German Shepherd Puppies, Czech German Shepherd, Working Dogs, Personal Protection Dogs, Police, K9


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Verivus said:


> I'm not sure. The breeder did tell me she's planning on at least one Congo litter for 2011 though. Debating if I want to reserve a pup from that litter. xD


Awesome! How long ago were you in contact with vdH? Did they mention anything about another Cak litter? :wub:










I'd love to try a Cak son/daughter. Mulder is a grandson, and I couldn't be more pleased with him.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So many awesome dogs!  atravis, she didn't say anything about a cak litter, but I don't mind asking. not sure if I'm getting a pup from vdH though


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I like a lot of vdH's dogs. But I'm worried now, as I heard the kennel was sold. I never had any personal dealings with Dari, but everything I've heard is that she's a standup person. Idea of new owners make me nervous...


----------

